
Twenty-Seventh Amendment to the United States Constitution - bobbiechen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-seventh_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution#Revival_of_interest
======
tomohawk
The response by Congress was to pass a law that they get a "cost of living"
increase unless they vote against it.

So, they wait until the "vote by" date passes, then vote against the increase.
That way, they get the increase, but can claim they voted against it.

